# Forenspiel: Sätze aus Geburtstagen



## Kurta (11. Januar 2009)

Zur allgemeinen Erheiterung :

1) Suche den Monat in dem du Gebusrtstag hast raus...
2) Dann dein Tag, an dem dein Geburtstag ist...
3) Und dann den Anfangsbuchstaben deines Namens...
4) Hier posten!!!

Januar: Ich pinkelte auf
Februar: Ich hatte Kinder mit
März: Ich roch
April: Ich schlug mich mit
Mai: Ich machte Party mit
Juni: Ich kotzte in
Juli: Ich aß
August: Ich erschoss
September: Ich biss
Oktober: Ich verkleidete mich als
November: Ich ging heiraten mit
Dezember: Ich hatten betrunken sex mit

1: einigen Mädels
2: Michael Jackson
3: einigen Jungs
4: ein Buch
5: Frankenstein
6: Brad Pitt
7: eine Flasche voll mit Kacke
8: ein Flamingo
9: eine Tüte Chips
10: ein Stuhl
11: ein Hoden
12: mein Englischlehrer
13: ein Teletubby
14: mir selbst
15: ein Ninja
16: ein Pinguin
17: ein Po
18: ein Apfel
19: mein Finger
20: eine Schachtel
21: George Bush
22: ein Telefonanruf
23: in ein Taschentuch
24: eine Statue
25: ein Zwerg
26: ein Nilpferd
27: meine Schuhe
28: einer Nutte
29: einem Pornostar
30: mein bester Freund
31: eine Katze

A: für Geld
B: für ein Kuss
C: und es war scheiße
D: um cool zu sein
E: um nackt zu sein
F: um Käse zu essen
G: und das befahl mir meine Mutter
H: für meine Freundin
I: für mein Freund
J: um sexy zu sein
K: und ich bekam Zwillinge
L: in der Schule
M: und es war lustig
N: und ich liebte es
O: und warf ihn/sie/es weg
P: und es stank
Q: im Pool
R: und bekam einen Ständer
S: und dann war ich Sexuell erregt
T: weil ich betrunken war
U: für eine Shoppingtour
V: und ich fands klasse
W: im dunkeln
X: und ich hatte sex
Y: unter der Brücke
Ö: und Badete in einer Mülltonne
Ü: und hatte sex im Klassenzimmer
Ä: und habe Genießt 


bei mir ist es: Ich gin heiraten mit meine Schuhe um sexy zu sein.

Viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich fasse zusammen:











Häääääääää?


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Ich biss ein Po und dann war ich Sexuell erregt.

Oh... (Habe einfach mal "S" genommen, im Rl würde es nicht stimmen^^)


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2009)

Ich verkleidete mich als Frankenstein für einen Kuss


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

ich hatte betrunken set mit einem telefonanruf für geld .. WTFFF??? was ist denn das für ein "mist"


----------



## b1ubb (31. Januar 2009)

Ich pinkelte auf ein Pinguin und es war lustig.

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAA


----------



## RubenPlinius (31. Januar 2009)

ich kotzte in ein telefonanruf um sexy zu sein

naja...leider ergibt es keinen logischen satz, aber lustige idee das spielchen^^


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

Ich ging heiraten mit mein Englischlehrer für ein Kuss oO

Doofes Spiel...


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

Ich kotzte in einem Pornostar für Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

Ich biss einen Jungen weil ich betrunken war. Nunja^^ 3.9 T


----------



## Exo1337 (31. Januar 2009)

Ich biss in einen Po für einen Kuss lölz


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2009)

Ich machte Party mit einem Hoden für Geld (Nachname wäre 'und dann war ich Sexuell erregt', würde sich auch viel cooler anhören^^)


----------



## jolk (31. Januar 2009)

Ich erschoß eine Tüte Chips und es war lustig. (sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht und werde ich auch nie machen, die armen chips...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (1. Februar 2009)

Ich aß einen Teletubby und es war lustig.


----------



## Dracun (1. Februar 2009)

Ich verkleidete mich als einen Po und es stank


----------



## mookuh (1. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit ein Apfel und dann war ich sexuell erregt...


----------



## Ichselbstenst (1. Februar 2009)

Ich aß einen Teletubby weil ich betrunken war.


----------



## Mondryx (1. Februar 2009)

Ich aß eine Katze und warf sie weg. Hmm...man bin ich pöse


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Ich machte Party mit einer Katze und ich fands klasse.


da stand zwar eine katze aber habs angepasst dann isses auch vlt nen bissl lustiger wenn man ein paar wörter anpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nicht ändert!


----------



## Alion (2. Februar 2009)

Ich machte Party mit meinem Englischlehrer für Geld.

*Satzstellung korrigiert*


----------



## Naarg (2. Februar 2009)

Ich aß ein Nilpferd um sexy zu sein

<3 darauf stehen die Ladys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (2. Februar 2009)

Ich erschoss meine Schuhe um Käse zu essen.

Irgendwie widert mich der Satz an.


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Ich kotzte in ein Teletubby, weil ich betrunken war.

Passt doch ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

Ich erschoss meinen besten Freund, weil ich betrunken war...
LAAAAAAANGWEILIG


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

Ich roch eine Schachtel und es stank.

ganz logisch oder :-)


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit ein[em] Flamingo für meine Freundinn

;D


----------



## Arky (3. Februar 2009)

Ich schlug mich mit einer Statue und dann war ich sexuell erregt

Ja wer wäre das nicht...


----------



## xashija (3. Februar 2009)

Ich biss Brad Pitt für Geld ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

xashija schrieb:


> Ich biss Brad Pitt für Geld ^^



das würden einige gratis machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gewisse sachen geben sinn und gewisse irgendwie gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

ich hatte betrunken sex mit Frankenstein in der schule




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das sollte nen geheimnis bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

ich roch einem pornostar unter der Brücke????


----------



## Winipek (5. Februar 2009)

Ich roch einen Telefonanruf und ich liebte es....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..nu ja...


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Ich machte Party mit einem Teletubby für einen Kuss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit Michael Jackson in der Schule.

Och mensch, gerade meine Kombi ergibt meine alpträume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Orakel!


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2009)

Ich ging heiraten mit ein Flamingo und es war lustig. D:


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

--- ---


----------



## Hirntoot (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hatten betrunken sex mit Brad Pitt und ich liebte es

OMG -.- bei mir kommt kacke -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (10. Februar 2009)

Ich kotze in einen Hoden und es stank (nachnahme wäre "und bekam einen ständer" ^^ )

aber das spiel ist doof ^^


----------



## Soldier206 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich roch eine Flasche voll mit Kacke und ich liebte es. 


Hm da muss ich aber viel getrunken haben ^^


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Ich kotze in ein Buch, um cool zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Ich erschoss einen Pornostar und es war lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Ich kotzte in Brad Pitt um cool zu sein
o_o öhm...ich glaub da macht man sich eher unbeliebt...zumindest bei den Frauen.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich schlug mich mit einer Schachtel und ich bekam Zwillinge.


Lolz...


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

Ich verkleidete mich als einigen Mädels und dann war ich Sexuell erregt


----------



## Duni (15. Februar 2009)

Ich verkleidete mich als Statue um cool zu sein.


----------



## Nebukath (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hatten betrunken sex mit einer Schachtel und es war lustig.

Wuaahaahaa!!!! Bei mir machts Sinn und im RL wars auch der Fall. LMAO


----------



## Zez (15. Februar 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> April: Ich schlug mich mit einem Stuhl in der Schule


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2009)

_Ich aß eine Statue und liebte es._


----------



## Asoriel (16. Februar 2009)

sorry, aber ich find das Spiel irgendwie lahm...


----------



## bluedragon91 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich kotzte in einem Pornostar weil ich betrunken war (nachname: und das befahl mir meine Mutter). 


xD mit nachnahme isses besser^^


Don schrieb:


> Ich kotzte in einem Pornostar für Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ui da hat jemand am gleichen tag wie ich bday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

Ich kotzte mir selbst  und es war scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (19. Februar 2009)

ich mach party mit nem apfel unter na brücke... cool wa?^^


----------



## honduras (20. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit George Bush und ich liebte es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Ich pinkelte auf eine Tüte Chips um cool zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit Michael Jackson um sexy zu sein

Würg.... aber ich wusste immer schon das er sich auch zur Frau hat operieren lassen. Jetzt versteht man halt auch den Teil mit dem Jungen.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (24. Februar 2009)

Ich ging heiraten mit einem Pornostar um cool zu sein
oO


----------



## nitroom (24. Februar 2009)

Ich roch einen Stuhl und es war scheiße.


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

Ich erschoss eine Flasche voll mit Kacke im Pool...dann war das wasser braun :>


----------



## Scub4 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich kotzte in Frankenstein...und es war scheiße
(naja, wen wunderts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich schoss ein Taschentuch um Käse zu essen 
LOL xD(habs bissl verändert)


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

Ich roch ein Hoden und es war lustig


.......


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich roch ein Nilpferd und es war lustig


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

Ich schlug mich mit Frankenstein und es war lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monddrachin (28. Februar 2009)

Ich kotzte in einen Telefonanruf um sexy zu sein.... sagt das irgendwas über mich aus?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

ich aß Brat Pit und es war scheiße 
(yeah !)


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

Ich erschoss eine Statue und bekam Zwillinge.

ehm ja ich spiele ja jäger,aber eine statue erschiessen? xD


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

Ich erschoss ein Flamingo und es stank


ZOMGFROFL

lol


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Ich biss einige Mädels und warf sie weg...

Nunja, warum nicht. Gleich ma ausporbieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

IOch gin heiraten mit meinem Finger und es war lustig


----------



## Roflolol (26. März 2009)

Ich kotze in ein Zwerg um Käse zu essen


----------



## Tiferio (26. März 2009)

Ich biss ein Po für ein Kuss. hmm...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit einem Taschentuch und es stank.

:O Das kann nur Zufall sein!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (2. April 2009)

Ich erschoss ein teletubby und das befahl mir meine Mutter


xDDD


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2009)

Ich ging heiraten mit in ein Taschentuch um sexy zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Ich hatten betrunken sex mit einer Flasche voll mit Kacke für einen Kuss.
LoL


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (4. April 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit einer Nutte und es war lustig


----------



## leorc (4. April 2009)

Ich erschoss ein Teletubby in der Schule


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. April 2009)

Ich machte Party mit meinem englischlehrer, um käse zu essen


ahja, hätten wir das auch geklärt...


----------



## Yukiii (5. April 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit mein Finger um nackt zu sein oO
ach du scheiße xD


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

Ich kotze in eine schachtel und es war lustig

bis zum letzten teil wars logisch,alles wär logisch,wenn ich ne überdosis drogen genommen hätte...


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Ich kotzte in ein ein Buch um cool zu sein.. wtf!



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich hatte Kinder mit einem Taschentuch und es stank.
> 
> :O Das kann nur Zufall sein!!
> 
> ...



Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (9. April 2009)

Ich roch eine statue für geld...


Naja


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

Ich hatte betrunken Sex mit Brad Pitt, weil ich betrunken war.

Sehr logischer Satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. April 2009)

Ich roch ein Stuhl und es stank


----------



## Error2000 (10. April 2009)

Ich pinkelte auf einer Nutte und bekam einen Ständer.

LOL ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (10. April 2009)

Ich machte Party mit einem Apfel, um nackt zu sein.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (11. April 2009)

Ich biss eine Schachtel und es war lustig.


hmm... angehnem sinnfrei der Spruch    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (17. April 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder mit einem Teletubby und es stank.



ich mag das Spiel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Ich ging heiraten mit mir selbst um sexy zu sein.


Genau, DAS ist es.


----------



## Mikroflame (28. April 2009)

Oh mann,viele von euch haben so einen guten  und ich mit meinem Mist teil ;( ^^

Nunja,ich ändere ein ganz klein wenig die Grammatik,damit es nicht so stumpf zu lesen ist.

Ich machte Party mit einer Schachtel und es war lustig 

Mit Nachname : 

Ich machte Party mit einer Schachtel und dann war ich Sexuell erregt.

Und weil es gerade so schön ist ^^

Mutter :

Ich schlug mich mit George Bush und das befahl mir meine Mutter.

Vater :

Ich aß Frankenstein und ich bekam Zwillinge


----------



## Greshnak (28. April 2009)

Ich erschoss einigen Mädels um Käse zu essen


^^


----------



## Ol@f (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte Sex mit einem Ninja um cool zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachname:

Ich hatte Sex mit einem Ninja und dann war ich sexuell erregt.  

Klingt logisch, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ich machte Party mit eine Flasche voll mit Kacke im dunkeln


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Ich kotzte in ein Taschentuch und bekam einen Ständer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (31. Mai 2009)

Ich kotzte in eine Flasche voll mit Kacke für meine Freundin


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Angela Merkel aß übrigens ein Po für Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2009)

Ich verkleidete mich als chips für einen kuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2009)

Ich kotzte in (?) einen Stuhl und es war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (4. Juni 2009)

Geil
Ich verkleidete mich als ein Apfel um Käse zu essen...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das spiel ist lustig...aber man kann leider nur einmal mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Del


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Juli 2009)

Ich pinkelte auf eine Flasche voll kacke um cool zu sein.

Haha

Edit:

Schwester:

Ich kotzte in Brad Pitt und dann war ich sexuell eregt.

o.O

Vater:

Ich machte Party mit einigen Mädels weil ich betrunken war.

Der Satz macht mehr oder weniger Sinn.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hatten betrunken sex mit einem Pornostar in der Schule...........Natoll..


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte betrunken sex mit meinem besten Freund und es war toll.

okeeeee


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ich machte Party mit eine® Flasche voll mit Kacke in der Schule.

Ne also ganz bestimt nicht!xD


----------



## Mayenn (1. August 2009)

Ich pinkelte auf Brad Pitt, um sexy zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Ich aß Michael Jackson und bekam einen Ständer


----------



## Taroliln (18. August 2009)

ich kotz in meinen besten Freund weil ich betrunken war


----------



## Lulano (18. August 2009)

Ich machte Party mit einem Nilpferd und bekam einen Ständer.


aha ö.ö


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

Ich pinkelte auf in ein Taschentuch und bekam einen Ständer.
Gz an mich bitte :]


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. August 2009)

Ich kotzte in einen Pinguin für Geld.

wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. August 2009)

_o.O wtf

Ich schlug mich mit Michael Jackson unter der Brücke._


----------



## TheBattery (19. August 2009)

ich erschoss ein taschentuch und es stank .. 

oke!


----------



## GrillGorilla (17. November 2009)

Ich hatte Kinder       mit einigen Jungs für        Geld



echt?!? oh man da muss ich dicht gewesen sein....


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

"Ich machte Patry mit einer Schachtel und dann war ich sexuell erregt."


Das ist mal nen geiler Satz xD.


----------



## Nadra (21. November 2009)

Ich ging Heiraten mit einer Statue um Sexy zu sein.



OMG


----------



## mimoun (21. November 2009)

Ich ging heiraten mit einigen Mädels und es war lustig.


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Ich erschoss einen Flamingo und es stank.

Oo


----------



## Lethior (24. November 2009)

Ich erschoß einen Flamingo und ich liebte es...Ja, sterbt ihr Mistviecher!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

Mir ist gerade der Geburtstag einer meiner 3 Schwestern eingefallen und das wäre dann:

Ich pinkelte auf einige(n) Jungs und es war lustig.


----------



## Mandolid (29. November 2009)

Ich kotzte in ein Taschentuch um sexy zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin heiraten mit einem Pornostar, weil ich betrunken war


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2009)

Schwester: ich hatte betrunken sex mit einer statue für eine shoppingtour
Vater: ich pinkelte auf einem pornostar für eine shoppingtour
Mutter: ich roch in ein telefonbuch für geld.
Bruder: ich hatte kinder mit einigen jungs und bekam einen ständer
o.O


----------



## Soldus (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich roch eine Statue um Sexy zu sein.

*würg*


----------



## Jengor (17. Juni 2010)

Ich machte Party mit ein Pinguin und ich liebte es


----------



## Trolligerand (19. Juni 2010)

Ich kotzte in ein Pinguin für Geld


----------



## jeef (19. Juni 2010)

Ich biss in ein Taschentuch weil ich betrunken war


----------



## Ralevor (20. Juni 2010)

Ich ass einen Flamingo um cool zu sein.

Naja, eigentlich wars Strauss..


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

Ich biss meinen besten freund und es war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30 September, Max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kotzte in Brad Pitt und dann war ich Sexuell erregt (auf passt hier besser!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich pinkelte auf eine Tüte Chips und es war lustig x'D


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2010)

Grammatik-Korrektur mal inbegriffen:

Ich biss meinen Englischlehrer für Geld. (Für ne gewisse Summe hätt ich das bei meiner alten Englischlehrerin eventuell sogar getan XD)

Bei meinem Vater:
Ich roch einen Telefonanruf für meine Freundin. (Äh...? XD)


Bei meiner Mutter:
Ich hatte Kinder mit George Bush und bekam einen Ständer. (omg...)


Bei meiner besten Freundin:
Ich hatte betrunken Sex mit einer Statue und ich bekam Zwillinge. (DAS möchte ich bitte sehen XD)


----------



## Vollhirsch (15. Juli 2010)

Ich ass ein Flamingo und bekam einen Ständer

hehehehe


----------



## was geht sie das an?etc. (25. Juli 2010)

ich bekamm kinder von einer statue weil ich betrunken war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja wemm is das noch nich passirt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (3. August 2010)

Ich erschoss einige Mädels und bekam Zwillinge


Im RL wäre es 
Ich erschoss einige Mädels um Käse zu essen


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

ICh roch ein Ninja und es war scheisse

Rofldenkater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Ich verkleidete mich als Nutte für mein*en *Freund (Sorry, but I am a Grammar-Nazi)


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Ich verkleidete mich als ein Zwerg und es war lustig.


----------

